# Lump on Deltoid - Possible Lipoma?



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all,

For a while I've had a lump on left deltoid. It's soft in nature but protrudes out quite a bit when I flex my deltoid.

I have a feeling it came from when I was used BSI's sh*t gear which gave me a minor infection which I quickly sorted with antibiotics.

The lump doesn't hurt at all but I want to get rid of it for cosmetic purposes. I've been doing some research online and I found it could possibly be a Lipoma but can you get a Lipoma from bad injections/infections/steroid use?

Have attached pictures... P.S - It's a bit red as I got my shoulder physio'd yesterday hoping it would the problem.


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

I had a lipoma I don't if you get them from steroid use but I had mine removed just a lump of fat sitting on top of the muscle


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

cypssk said:


> I had a lipoma I don't if you get them from steroid use but I had mine removed just a lump of fat sitting on top of the muscle


Where was your Lipoma mate?

I should've worded my sentence better really. Can you get a Lipoma if you've suffered from an infection from steroid use?

Does mine look like a Lipoma to you mate?


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

mine was between my chest an shoulder I don't know if yours is best go to the doctor. doctor told me they can get bigger


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

cypssk said:


> mine was between my chest an shoulder I don't know if yours is best go to the doctor. doctor told me they can get bigger


I've heard the removal procedure can't be done on the NHS as it's classed as cosmetic surgery.

Where did you get yours removed from mate?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Contest said:


> I've heard the removal procedure can't be done on the NHS as it's classed as cosmetic surgery.
> 
> Where did you get yours removed from mate?


That's true they stopped it. Iv got a lump on my head like a cyst..id need to go private to get it removed


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

got mine done on nhs in april this year they send me private but the nhs paid I never ask to go private


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

It doesn't hurt at all? Able to bench press etc, no problem?


----------

